# "Bumping" Reminder



## NaphtaliPress (Mar 12, 2007)

A reminder to please observe the requested 2 per day rule on legitimate "bumps":
5. * BUMPING Old Threads* - As a general rule, repeated "bumping" of threads is discouraged. If the poster believes that the reason for the lack of response was due to the timing of a post and interested parties may have missed a post, then they may "bump" the thread once. Repeated bumps will be deleted at the discretion of the Moderators without notice. Another category of a "bumped" thread is the thread that is interesting but may have long since received any attention. Users may reply to those threads to either add information/ask a question or merely to "bump" the thread to the attention of the members (e.g. bumping a thread on the birthday or deathday of a famous reformer). Users are requested to limit this type of "bump" to a maximum of two per day.
From PB Forum Rules.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Mar 12, 2007)

I don't think I've bumped the Charlotte Psalm Sing announcement more than twice in any one day.

If I am or have been in any way guilty of the bumping rule as far as the Psalm Sing announcement, please send a PM.

Thank you.


----------



## Poimen (Mar 12, 2007)

I am so tempted to *bump* this post right now!

*Bu- <Rich breaks in> What is your major malfunction? Didn't Mommy and Daddy show you enough attention when you were a child? 

Rich brings down his M-16 on Private Poimen's head! *BUMP*


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Mar 12, 2007)

Take that you "bumper".


----------

